# Hairazor's Split Ends cemetery 2016



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Here are some pics of my front yard and porch for the most wonderful day of the year:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love this! Something about a display with skeletons (and all the skellie animals, especially the horse!) that is just so cool! Everything looks great. I'd kill to have a front porch to decorate, and yours looks great! I'm also really liking he one foam tombstone you have that is the winged demon surrounded by all the skulls! I've seen those before and want one so bad!! Great pics!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm a big fan of skellie scenes, too. These guys all seem to have a purpose, especially those birds in the coffin. Poor blucky doesn't stand a chance


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Lovin' the crow feast! Well done!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lots of skellies (human and animal)!  Wish I could stop by Billy Bones bar for a drink.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job! Gosh I love those skellie horses......


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Love all the skeletons, and the staging. The scene around the camp fire reminds me of blazing saddles


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

heresjohnny said:


> The scene around the camp fire reminds me of blazing saddles


I wonder if there were sound effects.....?:googly:


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Love the skeletons, and tombstone with name "Noah Moore".
Where did you get the horse skeleton?

Greg


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Love all of the skellies!!! Wonderful job staging!!! And your front porch :biggrinkin:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the fine comments. I love lots of Skellies of all kinds, didn't have time to get all I have out for display.

Greg, the Horse Skellie was ordered on line through Home Depot. He was a huge hit, now I find there is no room in my Halloween storage shed for him so he does indeed have to go to the barn for storage.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

How can you not like skellies sitting around a campfire!?! Wonderful job! Love the details. Crows picking the coffin clean.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work!
Everything looks great!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

The set up looks perfect. Billy Bones Bar is hilarious. And of course, HD horse looks phenomenal!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Jan, you have such a marvelous house for haunting! Great front porch and graveyard area! (looks like your neighbors get into the spirit of the season as well, how wonderful) I love Billy's bar with his snake skeleton (and is that an Absinthe dispenser???) Simply wonderful place for trick or treaters and passerby's to enjoy your Halloween magic. Bravo!


----------

